# Native American flute prototype



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Finally got something that looks okay. This is my third attempt and hopefully have the project work flow steps a little firmer. 

The hardest part is cove routing the inside so they are symmetrical. When I tried a fence on my router table but I tilted the stock and gouged a nice chunk out of the wood, ruining the piece. I then made a really bad jig and that failed only because it had too much play in it. 

I still glued the pieces up to play with cutting the air and finger holes. Surprisingly, it plays and sounds, at least to my ear, really good. It is in #F4 which is exactly what I was going for. It is not tuned but as the prototype I think it worked. Learned a ton for my next one. I have two blanks ready to go.

If I can finally carve a symmetrical cove I will throw on the lathe and turn round. The cove was so asymmetrical on this one, this was the best I could do. Two coats of wax. 

Also playing with designing my cnc carved totem. Dimensions: 3.5"x1.25"x.75"

This is what I have so far. Plan to carve in walnut.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> ... The hardest part is cove routing the inside so they are symmetrical...


Did you try feather-boards with the fence? I think that should work. Just take care that the fence-side of the halves meet during assembly (just in case your center is slightly off).


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> Finally got something that looks okay. This is my third attempt and hopefully have the project work flow steps a little firmer.
> 
> The hardest part is cove routing the inside so they are symmetrical. When I tried a fence on my router table but I tilted the stock and gouged a nice chunk out of the wood, ruining the piece. I then made a really bad jig and that failed only because it had too much play in it.
> .


Can you take a wider board,i.e. 4" for example and lay flat and use a ball or round nose bit and run each side through the router table,maybe even taking 2 passes each side ,then rip off the width of the thickness of the board from both edges? Glue them together to make the center hole.
just a suggestion.
HErb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Gents, it was totally me. I didn't use a feather board and I should have used larger stock. It kept either rolling on me or lifting off the bit. 

Kind of silly but I realized this morning I have a practically good cnc sitting right next to the router table. It doesn't have the firmware to run a 7/8" cove bit but it has for a 1/2" bit. So took a chance and ran a test this morning. I ran poplar instead of the cedar. I was tired of making firewood out of the cedar blanks I had cut. Worked like a charm other than a little burning (a little sanding fixed that). I'll increase the number of cut passes in the future. 

Glued it up and threw it on the lathe. Very therapeutic. 

Really happy with this prototype. Getting closer to the workflow on making these took a huge step forward today.

I'll tune it tomorrow.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> I'll tune it tomorrow.



We want a video of you playing it Oscar!
I'm thinking of attempting a pan flute but I'll wait and see how yours turns out first. 😉 Great work so far!!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

lol. I don't know if that would be a good thing. I have zero clue on how to play a flute. 

This was more a woodworking/artistic challenge than anything else and to make a cool display. It would be nice to see if I could learn how to play it though. I am going to start watching some youtube lessons and see what I can learn. 

It is tuned to F4# scale per my downloaded tuner. 

Here is my progression so far on their construction.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Finally have my workflow down. About 2 hours to make one of these flutes not counting gluing time. I've realized I can use my cnc to make 95% of the flute but I want to keep the touch labor in building these. 

The cnc will carve the inside cove on one half of the flute and that's it. Mainly because I could route a straight line to save my life. 

Glue up, cutting the sound holes, and turning on the lathe, tuning, and finish are left to be done manually. Makes each one a unique piece of artwork because I am sloppy. 

This one is red cedar that I slabbed earlier. I have a black walnut blank gluing up now.Now have to learn how to actually play one these things. 

I showed my neighbor and he wants one too now.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Did a few more flutes. lol. I have requests from family and friends for one. These are complete except for drilling finger holes and tuning. I am still tweaking the process but I think I have my final design. 

I have enough processed cedar for about 4 or 5 more flutes. When those are complete I am moving on a new project. Though these were a ton of fun to make. 

My wife has asked me to move to the end of the yard when I practice. I can hold a note now...kind of.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

My Native American flutes and rustic stand. Have 10 flutes made so far and I only screwed up 2 of them. They will become wall hangers (decorations) so not a complete loss.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you got that down pat now, Good going,
Herb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Herb, thanks.

The design is still evolving. I tried my hand at making a totem today. The results are something a third grader would do if you handed them a dull knife and chunk of wood. 

So tomorrow heading to the cnc. This is the design I've come up with. I'll see how it cuts tomorrow.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Love the ability to quickly prototype a design and see if it will work. Super happy with this version. There is a bit of hand work since I did not carve the backside. carved at 3"x2" so pretty small and then cut on band saw. 

The flute still needs a little bit of work to make it sound right but design is almost there I think.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, those are beautiful, Oscar


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Barb, thank you. 

Every time I finish one, I find areas I can change and make more to my liking. The only problem is they are getting fancier and fancier and longer and longer to build. They don't play any better but they have more bling.

Today I am going to design a few more totems for my cnc. 

I ran out of cedar so I am also going to have to process one of the slabs for lumber. Moisture content is surprisingly down to 13-11% already.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Quick update if anyone is interested. Started putting bling on my flutes. 

My wife had some semi-precious stone cabochons that were perfect and I ordered some stained turkey feathers. 

Also showing off the totems I've designed so far. I haven't carved them but they should work fine. 

My wife also looked at the flute I made her and she said, "this is fine but I would much rather have one in low C." At which point, I put on my big boy pants and said, "Woman, you will take what I give you and like it...what color would you like?"

Low C flute is looking like a ~32 inch long flute with mouth piece. Off to get more lumber milled.


----------

